# Trying to reset firmware on Netgear WPN824 v2



## Eddiebolt (Sep 20, 2012)

Bought this router on Craigslist for $20, so maybe it's a dud and this is a lost cause.

As a last ditch effort, I'm attempting to reset the firmware. I've downloaded and unzipped the North America version of the firmware here:
WPN824v2 Firmware Version 2.0.26

What I've got is a file called "WPN824V2-V2.0.26_1.2.17NA.chk"

I was expecting an executable, but got this, and I can't figure out how to make it run. 

What I believe this is supposed to do is find the router and re-install the firmware from my computer, but I can't figure out how to run it. :facepalm:

Already tried dragging and dropping it into "Run" and the command prompt.

Anyone know what I'm supposed to do with this file to hopefully make my router work?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Have you tried pressing and holding the reset button on the back of the router? This should set it back to default settings.

In order to update the firmware you have to log into the router by one of the following methods while connnected to one of the LAN ports:

• Open a webpage and type *www.routerlogin.net*
• Open a webpage and browse to *192.168.0.1*

You will be asked for a username (*admin*) and password (*password*)

Once you are logged into the router go to *Router Upgrade* and then you can browse to the file you have downloaded and perform the update.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Were you trying to reset the router to the factory default setting or update the firmware?

makinu1der2 advised you to do both, it's best to do it that way if you purchased a used router. Also, *this link* might be of help on how to update your router's firmware.


----------

